# RIP Daddy



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

http://dlisted.com/node/36170

I just heard about this! I am a fan of the show, and man I just loved that dog! I cried some tears to hear that he lost his fight against Cancer...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I didnt realize that had happened. What a great dog Daddy was esp at this time when so much bad legislation is coming about banning certain breeds. Run Free Sweet Daddy! Thank you for all youve done to show us how great, loyal, obedient & happy a pit bull dog is! You were inspirational


----------

